# Chicken Run Floor



## S17HGG (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi and thanks for accepting me as a member.


I’m a beginner who is doing some research on keeping chickens at the moment. I have space of about 10.5sq/m which is slabbed. 

I plan on building around this area to make it my run and also buy a professionally built coop which I still have to source. I’m looking keeping 2/3 chickens in this area.
One of the main things I don’t want to mess up is protecting the chickens. I want to get this bit correct.



I’m looking for some advice on what to do about the run floor.
I can keep all the slabs as they are and buy Aubiose bedding to fill the floor. From what I understand they will need a separate dust bath area and this Aubiose bedding would require completely cleaned out every 4-6weeks?


Another possibility I was also looking at is to remove these slabs, laying a mesh floor, covering this mesh floor with membrane and then topping this with Aubiose bedding. I’m not sure if they will dig or peck into the membrane and I don’t know if I’m creating more work for myself by removing a perfectly good floor already.


Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome.

I'm a bit confused. You are going to use the concrete slab as the run? You don't really need bedding if it's the birds' outside area. If it was me, I would put the coop on the slab and build them a run where they can be on the dirt. 

Chickens are foragers, they like to dig and use the dirt as a dust bath. The birds would be happier having that kind of access. Also, if you're in a cold climate the cold concrete could cause them discomfort and might even cause harm. 

Get 3 birds. Not because we want you to have more but if something happens to one then the other won't be alone. Introducing a new bird to an existing can be challenging.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm not near the expert that robin is, but I would completely agree. Your chickens will be much happier having a dirt run and put the coop on the slab.


----------



## S17HGG (Apr 22, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I'm a bit confused. You are going to use the concrete slab as the run? You don't really need bedding if it's the birds' outside area. If it was me, I would put the coop on the slab and build them a run where they can be on the dirt.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Yes the concrete slab will be my run.
I read that it would be easier for day-to-day picking of chicken poop if there was a layer of something on the floor?

Ok I will definitely get 3 to start.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you used the slab for the coop it gives it more foundation. If you used the dirt for the run all it would take is raking it out once in a while or like me, never.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

the slab would not be a good for the run, seriously, they need to be on dirt during the day so they can dig and bathe and hunt for bugs and worms, if you keep them on the slab during the day they will not be happy chickens. Also, the slab can cause scratches on the bottoms of their feet which can lead to infections and result in a condition called "bumblefoot" which sometimes requires surgery.
It may be easier for you but it is not best for your chickens.


----------



## S17HGG (Apr 22, 2020)

Great, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

we have five chickens and they're run has little pebbles and then pavers with mulch and dirt over that.


----------

